# Db in jtable ausgeben



## Shizzl_chrizzl (5. Oktober 2004)

Hi Leute bin neu hier und das is au mein erster Post. Also ich hab folgendes Problem. Ich mach zur Zeit Praktikum und da muss ich aus access daten auslesen. Nur das Prob is da is eigentlich scho alles fertig deshalb schreib ich da etz ma den wesentlichen Teil des Sourcecodes rein der mir grad probleme macht.
 Das problem ist halt auch das ich nur einen kleinen Teil des Source Codes hab , die ham mir da nen uralten pc mit Win NT hingestellt der keinen USB Stick erkennt und Internet hab ich au keins deshalb konnt ich nur den wesentlichen Teil abtippen.

 private Vector loadData (String suchSQL, DBAccess db)

 {

         Vector vSearch = new Vector();

         String SQL = "SELECT FROM MEASUREMENT_RS WHERE RUN_CODE = '" +tfRunNr.getText() + "' AND EQUIPMENT_ID ='"
         tfEquip.getText()+"'";

         if (suchSQL.length() < == {

         SQL = SQL + "Where" + suchSQL;

         }


         SQL = SQL + " ORDER BY ID DESC";

         System.out.println (SQL);

         ResultSet datenRSET = db.DBExecuteSelect(SQL);


         try {

             while ( datenRSET.next()) {

             try {


                 OMeasurementRS30 newObject = new OMeasurementRS30(parent);
                 newObject.ID = datenRSET.getInt("ID");
                 newObject.wafer_ID = datenRSET.getString("Wafer_ID");


                 vSearch.addElement(datenRSET.getString("Wafer_ID"));
                 vPostman.addElement(vSearch);
             }

         catch (Exception e) {

             System.out.println("Error: " + e.getMessage());
         }
     }
         db.close();



 also wie ihr seht is das nur ein kleiner teil meine Frage ist jetzt eigentlich wie übergebe ich den Vector vPostman in ein Abstract Table weil des will da irgendwie 2 vektoren nun weis ich net wie ich da genau vorgehen soll könntet ihr mir vielleicht kurz reinschreiben was ich da wesentlich ausfüllen muss?

 Und dann weis ich auch nicht was ich bei loaddata übergeben muss damit der vector ausgeführt wird. 

 Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.


----------



## AKST (6. Oktober 2004)

Hmm, jetzt könnte sich jemand bereit erklären dir JDBC und die Oberflächenprogrammierung in Java (insbesondere JTable) zu erläutern. 
Na hat jemand Lust? ;-)

Ich würde vorschlagen, dass du dir mal ein JDBC-Buch besorgst (z.B. "Java und Datenbanken" von Wolfgang Dehnhardt) und anschliessend eine etwas konkretere Frage formulierst.

P.S. als Praktikant hast du doch genug Zeit dich einzuarbeiten....


----------



## Snape (6. Oktober 2004)

Insbesondere eine Suche hier bzw. im Swing Unterforum nach JTable + ggf. Snape sollte genug erklärendes Material zu Tage fördern.


----------



## SonicBe@m (6. Oktober 2004)

also ganz check ich nun nicht was du willst *G*

du willst praktisch deinen sql result inne JTable ausgeben oder wie?


----------



## Shizzl_chrizzl (6. Oktober 2004)

genau aber das ist im moment nicht mehr so relevant da ich da noch auf andere probleme gestoßen bin und von daher erst noch die probleme aus der welt schaffen muss dann stell ich den source code mal hier rein , dann wird alles sicher klarer ;-)


 Trotzdem danke für euere Bemühungen


----------



## SonicBe@m (6. Oktober 2004)

ich saug mir grad mal den neuen eclipse dann werd ich dir mal nen source schreiben wie du nen sql result inner JTable ausgeben kannst

mein alter suckt grad rum und schmiert bei nem neuen file ab


----------

